# Early Sprigging



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I decided to resize my flower bed and remove some lava rock along some edging that I installed last year. The lava rock looked nice but after a couple of months, it just didn't make the cut. I was left with about 75sqft of bare dirt, and I decided to take advantage of the warmer temps and laid out some sprigs. Temperatures are averaging around 70s highs and 60s lows. It has been about 2 weeks since I sprigged the area. We have also been getting plenty of rain so that has helped me keeping this nice and wet. I used a mix of top soil and sand to topdress. I have noticed a sign of life on the sprigs, little tips of green. I wanted to share since sprigging is usually recommended in warmer months but I figured I would take advantage of the rainy season and at the same time, get something growing. I will post pictures as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Keep us updated please!! This is a VERY interesting project you have going here. Hope it all turns out like you want!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for sharing! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Pics or it hasn't happened!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Sorry about the delay! Just spent the last 3 hours rebuilding my verticutters carburetor, and getting back and running. Works like a champ. Here are some pics as promised.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Harvesting sprigs.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome! Did you make your own sprigs from verticutting your lawn or source them from a sod farm?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Awesome! Did you make your own sprigs from verticutting your lawn or source them from a sod farm?


I made my own using my new verticutter. Worked out great!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! Did you make your own sprigs from verticutting your lawn or source them from a sod farm?
> ...


That's amazing, nothing like being self-sufficient. Can wait to implement this in my future.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Very Nice work!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Almost forgot about this thread. It's been almost 6 weeks since I sprigged this area. Temps have been the same with an avg high of 65-70 and low of 55-60. Not much growth but plenty of sprigs are rooting. I didn't expect much but to get something growing. I haven't watered since I took advantage of our wet "spring". I fertilized the area with 25-24-0 starter fertilizer. I will take some pics when I get home.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Almost forgot about this thread. It's been almost 6 weeks since I sprigged this area. Temps have been the same with an avg high of 65-70 and low of 55-60. Not much growth but plenty of sprigs are rooting. I didn't expect much but to get something growing. I haven't watered since I took advantage of our wet "spring". I fertilized the area with 25-24-0 starter fertilizer. I will take some pics when I get home.


Are you home from work yet?? :lol: Just kidding of course!! Can't wait to see how this all turns out!!

@Red, You might want to pick his brain as I think this might be a great course of action for your front lawn that the city tore up!!!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> @Red, You might want to pick his brain as I think this might be a great course of action for your front lawn that the city tore up!!!


I'm following along for sure!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Sorry for keeping y'all waiting lol. 
Red I recommend sprigging over plugging if you can keep the area wet. Plugs seem to take longer to fill in vs sprigging, but plugs don't need much care compared to sprigs. Here you can see sprigs spreading already.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I remember reading/watching somewhere while a was researching sprigging that you'll have 1% coverage after the first week then it will double every following week. So 2% after week 2, 4% week 3, 8% week 4, 16% week 5, 32% week 6, 64% week 7 and near complete cover at week 8. Now with you sprigging with the cooler temps YMMV but with the established grass also encroaching once the temps get hotter it's going to grow in quickly.

Looking good Irias, they are sending out stolons so it won't be long now :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Now if only my 401(k) would double that fast!

Looking great Irias!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I remember reading/watching somewhere while a was researching sprigging that you'll have 1% coverage after the first week then it will double every following week. So 2% after week 2, 4% week 3, 8% week 4, 16% week 5, 32% week 6, 64% week 7 and near complete cover at week 8. Now with you sprigging with the cooler temps YMMV but with the established grass also encroaching once the temps get hotter it's going to grow in quickly.
> 
> Looking good Irias, they are sending out stolons so it won't be long now :thumbup:


Thanks, and great info jnick!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Now if only my 401(k) would double that fast!
> 
> Looking great Irias!


Haha right?!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

7 weeks in. This is the second week with lows above 60 and high above 75. I have yet to water the area. I applied 24-25-0 fert last week and will be applying 21-0-0 every 7 days from now on.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Sprigs can handle quite a bit of Nitrogen during grow in but I think the thing that will help the most is 90*+ temps. It's Bermuda so as long as it's green it will love the N.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Sprigs can handle quite a bit of Nitrogen during grow in but I think the thing that will help the most is 90*+ temps. It's Bermuda so as long as it's green it will love the N.


 Yes you are correct jnick, once warmer temps come in, it will take off.

I want to say that only about 5-10% of the sprigs took root. I sprigged pretty heavy. Im sure that in 90+ degree weather I would have had a better rooting rate. Should I have waited?! In my case, no. I was happy with whatever took hold. Would I sprig a whole lawn this early to take advantage of spring showers and get a head start?! No, I would definitely wait to sprig a big area until you have daily highs of +85F


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

A bit over 2 months. Highest temp 84F so far.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks like it's filling in pretty nice Iriasj!!! Also it looks like where you verticut earlier filled in faster as you can see the dark green lines!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Looks like it's filling in pretty nice Iriasj!!! Also it looks like where you verticut earlier filled in faster as you can see the dark green lines!


 It is but I think it would fill in even faster if I watered more, I only water once a week when I throw some fast release. Same goes with the rest of the lawn. Almost have my irrigation back in service tho. The area where I verticutter, the slits look greener because the mower doesn't cut much of those blades. I see how too dressing with sand after verticutting could help make those "slits" go away faster.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Welp, I aerated this area today and topdressed it. Here are some before pics. Should be all filled in by the end of the month. I'm pretty happy with my results. Still haven't seen temps above 85 so not bad.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

It's been 13 weeks since I sprigged. HOC .3 inches. I hardly mow anything off (sprigged section) since I've been applying pgr. It is still spreading and I probably have 80-90%coverage. 









This picture shows off its actual color.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great! It's a great representation of the power of Bermuda, even when PGR is applied.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Looks great! It's a great representation of the power of Bermuda, even when PGR is applied.


Thanks! I've used pgr on tifway 2 months after sprigging and it did great. However, my celebration isn't liking the pgr so much. It tends to get an off color. The rest of the lawn looks fine compared to the young sprigs. I figured I'd share.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

So PGR's on celebration work at a much lower dose then Tif or other Hybrids and could possibly be why its yellowing...may want to double check the dose\amount of Primo your applying and cut down the rate for the sprigged areas. Not trying to tell you what to do just a suggestion  :thumbup:


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> So PGR's on celebration work at a much lower dose then Tif or other Hybrids and could possibly be why its yellowing...may want to double check the dose\amount of Primo your applying and cut down the rate for the sprigged areas. Not trying to tell you what to do just a suggestion  :thumbup:


Thanks for the heads up but I found this out last year after my bermuda turned a real off color. Then those sod solution videos confirmed it. I actually sprayed at .2oz/1ksqft and the only areas that seemed to not like it were the sprigged/young ones. I'm thinking in using .1oz/1ksqft on the whole lawn every other week and see how it does. How's your celebrating looking?!!! I actually raised my HOC yesterday to .42" and will ultimately raise it to .5" this season.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Coming along nicely Iriasj!!!! It's interesting how the PGR effects the Celebration so differently from Tifway.

What's the tray of grass for?

Why are you raising your HOC?

Just curious is all


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Coming along nicely Iriasj!!!! It's interesting how the PGR effects the Celebration so differently from Tifway.
> 
> What's the tray of grass for?
> 
> ...


The tray is some grass he illegally brought over the border :shock: some kind of Zoysia


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Coming along nicely Iriasj!!!! It's interesting how the PGR effects the Celebration so differently from Tifway.
> ...


+1 :shock: im really liking it. The zoysia is soft, thick and the color is my favorite part.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Coming along nicely Iriasj!!!! It's interesting how the PGR effects the Celebration so differently from Tifway.
> 
> What's the tray of grass for?
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yea, celebration is a different beast. I'm raising the HOC because of the thick runners that it is sending out. I think once it develops a mature root system, I'll be able to maintain it shorter.


----------

